# Bolivar Fishing Report 3/27 - 3/28



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I hit the sand at Bolivar Friday at 11AM. The first thing I noticed when I pulled up was a remote controlled boat at the side of my buddies truck. I had to stop and check it out. After a few minutes catching up, I was on my way to set up my camp. The water was flat and green to about the 2nd bar and closer in some areas. I knew my team would be showing up soon so it was time to get some rods in the water.

My friend came over and ran out a few baits for me with his remote controlled boat! I love that thing! We were shark fishing but my team is also entered into the Drum Masterâ€™s 2015 tournament so we had rods out targeting black drum too. It was a great weekend fishing, catching up with old friends and meeting some new ones. It was my first time fishing Bolivar and it was definitely different from where I normally fish. There was A LOT of traffic and people stopping by to chit chat and check out our camp. Also, the water is much deeper here than where I normally fish.

OK, here is the report:

Bait fish - The mullet are slowly coming back. A few throws with a cast net will score you one or two of them. Whiting were plentiful. Every single cast I made with squid caught me one. I heard that people were catching sand trout but no one in my camp caught any.

Black Drum and Red Drum - See pics below. We were catching these like clock work. They turned on every night at 11PM, every morning at 6AM and then again around noon. We would get back-to-back hook upâ€™s every 20-30 minutes for about an hour and a half. After that it would shut off. We had staggered lines and they only hit rods that were casted close to the 2nd bar.

Sharks - Not a click all weekend. We were using frozen stingray, frozen sheepshead, fresh whiting, fresh mullet, fresh croaker. bill3â€™s group ended up with a sandbar Sunday afternoon as we were packing up but Iâ€™ll let him tell you about it.




























A VIEW OF MY CAMP FROM THE REMOTE CONTROLLED BOAT THAT JUST DROPPED MY BAIT


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

ALL FISH WERE SUCCESSFULLY RELEASED


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice trip! Thanks for posting and the Shout OUT!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome report, looks like ya'll had a great trip.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a good time!


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

How big was the red in the second fish pic ? It looks huge !


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

41.5" - The way the pic was taken makes it look a lot bigger. I've been catching a lot of heat over that picture and people thinking it was photoshopped or intentionally taken to make the fish look bigger, lol.


----------

